

First Palin, now Bill O'Reilly gets hacked - vaksel
http://peterrost.blogspot.com/2008/09/bill-oreilly-hacked-in-revenge-over-his.html

======
ryanmahoski
If the info in that screenshot is a representative sample:

BillOReilly.com gets ~68 premium account signups per day. Half choose the
monthly plan, $4.95, and the other half choose the annual plan, $49.95. Daily
revenue: $1,900. Annual revenue: $680,000.

~~~
pmorici
The only thing surprising about this article is that people would actually
_pay_ money to see his website...

------
vaksel
His site doesn't even encrypt passwords wtf?

